# Any ebayers?



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Any ebayers around here? Ive just gotten started over the last year and has turned our really well. Im simply amazed at the prices that some people pay for my stuff. I think Im addicted.

Joe


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

yeh i get by....i sell quite a bit,cleared out a few cupboards recently and sold a few items,you gotta do this stuff to get by


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

I used to have my own ebay business selling hard to find video tapes and DVD's. I made over $1000 in 5 months. Unfortunately what I was doing was illegal and I was banned from the ebay colony for life. The withdrawals were rough and I am considering reinstating because I just cant take it anymore. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Why was it illegal ? If it's your own stuff and you're just selling it on, what's the problem with that ?


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

I sell surplus and obsolete computer parts. Most of the stuff I sell is given to me or I pay little or nothing for it. It works but its old and the companies I get it from cant use it any more . Its amazing there is still a market for this junk on Ebay. People will buy anything. In the last year Ive averaged about 9 auctions a week. I will admit its kept me busy in the evening, testing equipment, taking photos, listing and shipping boxes, but Ive made over $30,000 profit, which isnt much less than I make at my full time job. I wonder at times how much I guy could make if they did this full time?

Joe


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Narcotic,

Im amazed they banned you. They sell all kinds of illegal shit on ebay. My brother just told me theres a lot of people even selling anabolic steroids like dynabol(spelling?) and nobody does shit about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Joe,

I think I got banned because I had so many bad ratings LOL. The video tapes I were copying were complete shit and it eventually caught up with me. I am considering getting back into it though because like you said, people will buy absolutely anything from benny hin bobble head dolls to artifical dogshit. You have made over 30 grand selling stuff on ebay? Can you PM me your user name..I want to see how you run your business. It sounds interesting. Im sure if somebody had half a brain and did ebay full time then they could make over 100-500 k a year. You just gotta be a good planner and able to manipulate.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ebay is becomming a joke...it seems that people now want something for nothing...a bargain is a bargain but some of these chavs take the piss


----------

